# Utiliser 2 Time Capsule ?



## Patlevrai (27 Septembre 2010)

Salut,
Peut-on utiliser 2 Time machine sur le même réseau ? Le 1er fonctionne déjà très bien et sauvegarde régulièrement, permet d'imprimer en réseau.
Si on ajoute un second qu'on a en stock, comment cela se passe ? On l'ajouter au réseau existant ? On en crée un nouveau ?
Si vous avez deja testé la chose dites le moi svp. Merci

C'est quoi, l'embrouille, là, Time Machine n'est pas un périphérique, c'est un composant de Mac OS qui permet de faire des sauvegardes automatiques ??? Tu ne voudrais pas parler de Time Capsule, par hasard ? :mouais:


----------



## defre2937 (27 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,

je suppose que tu veux parler de time capsule.

il est en effet possible d'en avoir plusieurs sur le meme réseau, à titre d'exemple, j'en utilise une pour faire les sauvegardes des machines de mon réseau (1 fixe et 1 portable) et pour y brancher une imprimante en réseau. La deuxième me sert de disque dur réseau pour y stocker musiques, films... en fait pour l'utiliser comme un disque partagé sur le réseau.

il y a plusieurs solution pour ajouter une TC à  un réseau (très simple à configurer meme quand on est limite doué comme moi  )

de mémoire tu peux soit créer un nouveau réseau, soit l'ajouter à un réseau sans fil pour étendre ton réseau (du coup pas besoin de cable pour la brancher à la box ou à l'autre TC et donc possibilité de la mettre dans une autre pièce et d'augmenter la portée de ton réseau WIFI....).


j'espère avoir répondu à ta question.


----------



## Patlevrai (27 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement je parlais de Time CAPSULE !! Désolé.
Merci pour tes infos. J'essaye dans la semaine 

Bon, je rectifie le titre,alors !


----------



## Patlevrai (24 Octobre 2010)

Je ne m'en sors pas !
Le système me demande de la connecter au modem/routeur ce que je ne souhaite pas.
J'aimerai juste la poser quelque part, et lui envoyer mes fichiers à sauvegarder via un réseau Wifi existant...


----------



## defre2937 (25 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, 

il me semble que pour la premiere configuration il faut la brancher avec un cable ethernet sur le port wan (celui qui a un logo avec un rond bizare) de la TC vers le routeur (la box), puis faire la config en lui demandant de se connecter à un réseau existant (le wifi de la box). une fois la config terminée tu peux débrancher le cable et  mettre la Time capsule ou tu veux pourvu qu'elle capte toujours le réseau wifi de la box.

il ne te reste plus qu'a configurer la sauvegarde time machine 

bon courage


----------



## VertacoRun (16 Octobre 2018)

Salut je reviens sur ce sujet, car je n'y parviens pas 

J'ai acheter une nouvelle time capsule que j'ai paramétré,  jusque là tout vas bien, j'ai réinitialisé mon ancienne pour pouvoir la rajouter sur le réseau de ma nouvelle.

lorsque je fait le parametrage avec le cable ethernet connecté tout semble fonctionner, mais quand je débranche le cable et que je déporte mon ancienne TC elle ne se connect pas à mon nouveau réseau…

est-ce que quelqu'un saurait m'aider?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, 
Ton réseau wifi est créé par la Time Capsule ou par ta box?


----------



## VertacoRun (16 Octobre 2018)

J'ai paramétré l'ancienne TC pour se connecté sur la nouvel

Et en fait je voudrai que tout passe par la nouvelle TC, mais il y a un soucis, au bout d'un certain temps (alors que la TC reste sur le vert) je n'ai plus de connection via la time capsule, il faut que je passe à nouveaux par la box internet.

je pense que ça viens de la box mais je ne sais pas quoi faire…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Octobre 2018)

Tu peux étendre un réseau via les TC, mais uniquement le réseau créé par la première TC. Tu ne peux pas étendre le réseau de ta box.
C’est vieux mais toujours d’actualité https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202056


----------



## VertacoRun (16 Octobre 2018)

oui ok
donc ça devrait etre possible…

ce que je veux faire est : 
*Réseau étendu par des connexions sans fil (802.11n)*

en fait il a fallu que j'aille dans le menu "sans file" de mon ancienne TC qui doit se connecté en Wi-Fi à la 1ere pour mettre "étendre un réseau sans file"

et maintenant ça fonctionne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Octobre 2018)

Oui, il faut utiliser un TC pour le wifi. Super donc si ça marche


----------



## VertacoRun (17 Octobre 2018)

oui grace à ton lien j'ai pu y parvenir, encore merci


----------

